# Kenwood Backgrounds & graphics



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

For those of you with a Kenwood you'll know you can change the backgrounds and splash page. So below is a standard Audi splash screen to replace the rubbish blue Kenwood one. I've followed guides on the Kenwood forums so hopefully this is the correct size and doesn't appear squashed. Guide to changing images: http://www.kenwoodforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20

You can also change the vehicle on the Garmin satnav. I have found a TT on this site: http://www.vehiclesforgarminnuvi.com/ but it's a vary dull grey. If you have some knowledge of Photoshop you can change it to what ever colour you want. I'm in the process of chopping the graphics up to make it into a TT Roadster but its finding the time.

1. First, download the SRF file from the site
2. Then visit this site and convert the file to a PNG file http://techmods.net/nuvi/
3. Make your changes to the colour (there are about 20+ images to colour up!) and then on the same site you can convert it back to a SRF file that you can upload to the Garmin folder
4. To do that, follow the the instructions in this thread: http://www.kenwoodforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=562










Hope that helps


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to be honest, I wouldn't have bothered if you hadn't done it, but the splash and background work a treat, thanks!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks great! 8)


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

It does indeed look great. It's a big improvement on the wallpaper I'd cobbled together as a start screen.


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

i desperately need a audi splash screen for mine and cant find a bmp anywhere..everytime i put one on using a conversion site it comes blurry..can u help please??


----------

